# 36 Gallon Bowfront...What's your light?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a 36gal bow front *corner* tank... if that is what you got, you could check out the build journal in my "Tanks" link. I used the fixture that came with it, gutted it, and put two 2ft T5HO bulbs in it.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I am using the 30" Zoomed T5ho light over my 36g bow front, it gives me really any plant I want to grow, it is currently suspended 4" over the tank top. If you go that route, I recommend the 36" version over the 30", the 30" uses the 22" long bulbs, and coverage at the corners of the tank is a pain in the rear. the 36" version should cover the whole thing. I would not recommend this light if you are planning on not using co2 unless you raise the light over the tank to 8-10" (it does come with a suspension kit.)


----------



## Willitothegreat (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the coralife 30" bulb fixtures even though I have heard so much bad about them. 
Is the problem child the ho fixtures or the no fixtures? 

I really don't want to suspend anything from the ceiling, but I guess I could mount the fixture on legs a couple of inches above the tank.
I am also considering the Deep Blue SolarMax 30" fixture. I have not heard too much about them on this forum. I like the idea of the blue led's for a moonlight effect.


----------



## funkjosh (Feb 22, 2010)

livingword26 said:


> I bought 2 of those, the ballast burned out of both of them in less than 4 months.


im also looking at one of these fixtures. i believe 30" uses 24" bulbs. so if you wanna save money jus get the 24"


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been using the Coralife dual T5NO fixture on mine for almost 2 years. I am EI dosing, but not adding CO2. My java fern and crypt have grown slowly. My small sword stayed alive, but never grew at all. Most hygrophilia and anacharis type stems (aka invasive weeds) have done very well.

I'd like to add a bit more light (not a drastic change) to widen the array of plants I can have sucess with, but I still do not plan to add CO2.

Would a 30" Catalina 1x24 T5HO fixture put out more light than the current Coralife 2x18 30" T5NO bulb fixture? According to Hoppy's chart it would, but since I would be dropping to a 24" bulb from 30" that might be negated. 

Maybe the bulb length only effect the light spread in the "x" axis though? Would a 24" bulb in a 30" tank that is approx. 20" tall have dark spots on the sides?

I know this is a lot of questions, but I think these are all still in-line with the original ops quest for info about lighting a 36 gallon bowfront.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 36 bow with a sub-par 65x2 power compact fixture. I am soon upgrading to a T5 HO fixture from Catalina. I'll either go with the T5 solar or the T5 high-lumen.


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just came across your similar query for a 30" fixture suggestion

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178236

Looks like hoppy was very clear that the single 1x24 Catalina T5HO fixture on a 36G bowfront will require CO2. Maybe I am already maxed out with what I can do sans CO2. 



Leaky Filter said:


> I have a 36 bow with a sub-par 65x2 power compact fixture. I am soon upgrading to a T5 HO fixture from Catalina. I'll either go with the T5 solar or the T5 high-lumen.


----------



## Willitothegreat (May 11, 2012)

I ended up getting the aqueon t5no fixture, and have had great success so far. 
All I am dosing is flourish and flourish excel. My lighting period is 9 hours, and no co2 yet. 
I have to admit I had a bit of a headstart as the bog root and the H-O-B Penguin filter were from my old tank, so cycling the tank has been real easy.
Here are some pic's so far. The 1st one is from June 3 and the 2nd is from July 3.
As you can see, the ludwiga in the back left had to be trimmed off and replanted in the front right. The sprite, cabomba, and anacharis all did great. The sword and anubias are just kinda hanging in there.


----------



## benjaminleebates (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a 36 gallon bowfront. I built a box to house 2x17W T8 fixture I used one 10,000K and one 6500K. My Water sprites are doing well, but I also have a DIY 1 liter CO2 generator with a ladder and I add flourish twice a week.
I am getting ready to scrap my hood and build a new one, then add one more light, a T5HO with a 6500 in it. I want more options growing plants, i'd like to carpet.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

syzygy9 said:


> I just came across your similar query for a 30" fixture suggestion
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178236
> 
> Looks like hoppy was very clear that the single 1x24 Catalina T5HO fixture on a 36G bowfront will require CO2. Maybe I am already maxed out with what I can do sans CO2.


I have high ferts, high C02, and great circulation. I'm going to run 2xT5 HO and go from there.


----------

